# What tire pressure?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I have factory 17's with Bridgestone potenza's.

The door jam says 35psi but that seems alittle high to me?.....

What do you guys think?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

35 is fine, if you want it to ride a little softer, lower them to 30. 32 has been the norm for years. If i want traction at the strip I lower my street rears down to 18-20, but not for the street or turns.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

35 felt harsh to me and wore out the center of the tires quicker. 32 feels better and gives me even wear.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I beleave the owners manual is alittle lower. The door jamb is the the max for heavy loaded and high speeds.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm running 33-35.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had this argument before, but if your tires are NOT the original tires that came on the car, then put in whatever the _tire_ calls for the max pressure.
Yes the door clad might say 35lbs for whatever weight, but the replacement tires might be 44lbs at the same weight capacity, so if you were to run what's on the door clad @ 35lbs, you could be severely under inflated for the tires you have on the car now. And if you bought the high end ~high speed tires, some of those call for like 51lbs @ the same weight, if you are only running 35lbs in those, you may very well skid off the road @ high speeds.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The reason performance tires have a max rating of 51psi is for track events like auto x and so on. Can't run events like those on a street psi unless you like rolling over your sidewall. I couldn't imagine running 51 on the streets. Thats gotta hurt. I couldn't imagine how bad bumps would feel let alone a pot hole. They would also skip over bumps at that pressure. Tires get damaged like that if they don't have a little cushion to them. I run my Falken Azenis rt-615 at 32psi on the streets and they won't budge or squeal on high speed turns. 44psi at the road course works for me.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TireRack.com - About - Tech Center


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have potenza's on 18" wheels and I run 34 on front and 36 on the back on the street.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I beleave the owners manual is alittle lower. The door jamb is the the max for heavy loaded and high speeds.


+1. The manual states if the combined weight of occupants/cargo is *less* than 470 lbs... for 245/45/17's both front and rear should be 30 psi and if *over* 470 lbs its 35 psi for both. The manual goes on to say, "Vehicles equiped with 245/45zr17 95w size tires, do not require additional air pressure for high speed operation.... which they consider 100 mph of higher. 

It then charts the factory sized 18's for high speed driving to be 36psi (front and rear) for combined load under 470lbs and 39psi front with 44psi rear if the load is above 470lbs



SANDU002 said:


> I have potenza's on 18" wheels and I run 34 on front and 36 on the back on the street.


Bill... I used to run the max 33 front and 39 rear, fairly harsh ride and wore the rear 2 out around 22k miles.... when Behe mounted the rubber I bought from you and rotated the tires (yours on front, former fronts on rear because there was still tons of meat on the bone, rears to the trash) I lowered it to 34 all around and noticed a vast improvement in ride quality. 

Were you running 36psi in the 245 re750's when they were mounted on your 18 rims? I have them mounted on 2 of my spare 18's and plan to put them on in the spring... or if I smoke the former fronts off the rear 1st.


----------

